# American Frog Day NYC- Attendance poll



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Please vote in the poll to say if you will be making it to American Frog day. 










This year, FrogDay will be held at the Snug Harbor Cultural Center on Staten Island, New York. Please CONTACT US with any questions!








[/CENTER]


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Matt, are you still looking for volunteers?


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, I can still use volunteers! please click this link to register to volunteer:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dHlSNEhYN3dlbEJYMUpTa3ozU1phZnc6MQ#gid=0

spread the word about the need for volunteers


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

Can't wait!


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll be there - bought my ticket back at Brooklyn Frog Day.


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

radiata said:


> I'll be there - bought my ticket back at Brooklyn Frog Day.


Do you have to buy your tickets in advance?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm in there like swim wear!  Can't wait!


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

Tickets are for sale at the door. I was pre-selling tickets in person. I opted not to have online ticket sales since I would either have to mail tickets out or have a "will call" table at the show. I do plan to sell them in person for other events I attend up until the show and even the night before the show at the Frog Day hotel. I plan to be at the white plains reptile show as well as the metropolitan herpetological society's expo in May (Metropolitan Herpetological Society | Metropolitan Herpetological Society)


----------



## insularexotics (May 3, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ill be attending from auburn ny , Any body live in staten island could frog sit sunday ? 
im arriving friday and leaving sunday all day sunday will be in nyc and i only have the hotel until sunday morning... With unsure temps not really wanting to risk leaving any purchases in car , although lobster boxes and water jugs might be ok  ..... any one close to staten island ferry able to frog sit from @ 11 sunday morning till 6-8 sunday night ? im leaving car at statn island ferry and walking to times square then walking back ... should be back at staten island ferry @ 6-8 ... pm if you think you can help ...


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

catman25 said:


> Ill be attending from auburn ny , Any body live in staten island could frog sit sunday ?
> im arriving friday and leaving sunday all day sunday will be in nyc and i only have the hotel until sunday morning... With unsure temps not really wanting to risk leaving any purchases in car , although lobster boxes and water jugs might be ok  ..... any one close to staten island ferry able to frog sit from @ 11 sunday morning till 6-8 sunday night ? im leaving car at statn island ferry and walking to times square then walking back ... should be back at staten island ferry @ 6-8 ... pm if you think you can help ...


I'm a little over an hour north of staten island. I could take your frogs with me saturday night after the meet and house them on sunday. Shouldn't be a problem, and I'm probably not too far out of your way. Especially, if you take the palisades north to the thruway or 17.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

Matt, I filled out the fields in the link you posted for volunteers. Not sure if you got it.


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

I got it thanks! I will email everyone who wants to volunteer to figure out what tasks they can help with.

thanks!

Matt


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

also matt donations ??? is there a form to fill out or just bring it and give it to you in the am ?


----------



## Matt Mirabello (Aug 29, 2004)

catman25 said:


> also matt donations ??? is there a form to fill out or just bring it and give it to you in the am ?


you can drop them off when you get to frog day. Donations that have a value of ~$20 or less will go to the raffle, higher value items will go to the auction

Matt


----------



## Howard (Oct 30, 2009)

Timing is perfect so I will be attending all the way from the UK.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

catman25 said:


> Ill be attending from auburn ny , Any body live in staten island could frog sit sunday ?
> im arriving friday and leaving sunday all day sunday will be in nyc and i only have the hotel until sunday morning... With unsure temps not really wanting to risk leaving any purchases in car , although lobster boxes and water jugs might be ok  ..... any one close to staten island ferry able to frog sit from @ 11 sunday morning till 6-8 sunday night ? im leaving car at statn island ferry and walking to times square then walking back ... should be back at staten island ferry @ 6-8 ... pm if you think you can help ...


Talk to Richard Aka Woodsman. He lives 5 min from the venue very close to the ferry.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

i may have it all set i receieved a message from amanda sihler , She is staying at the same hotel frid-monday and offered to sit  thanks ....


----------

